# look close



## ICE (Aug 16, 2016)

At first glance it looks good.  Well except for the lack of protection from physical damage.










Do really need to open this J-box?









I guess so.

Another $400.00 Nikon camera is failing to focus.  I am going with Cannon next.  The SX720hs looks pretty good.


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2016)

ICE said:


> At first glance it looks good.  Well except for the lack of protection from physical damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Manual focus !!!


Or move back and zoom!!

Operator malfunction is my call


----------



## ICE (Aug 16, 2016)

Shirley you know that there is no Manuel focus.

Every 25,000 pictures these inexpensive cameras crap out.  I have three now and I thought about taking them to the Nikon service center for repairs.  I did that with a Nikon SLR and they sent back a new camera.

I went through a bunch of Cannon Elf model cameras before trying the Nikon.  They were great for the size but have lousy zoom power.  The new Cannon Sx has 40x power optical which is 10 more than my Nikon.  If you tap it with a phone the phone gets the picture.  Set it next to a laptop and bam it's there. It has the cloud so I can lose the pictures without really trying.


----------



## ICE (Oct 21, 2016)

Seeing that thumb reminded me of Larry W.  Larry was/is a talented carpenter.  Larry had thumbs that looked just like big toes. As you may or may not know, doctors sometimes transplant a big toe to where a thumb used to be.  Accidents happen.  So one day after work we were in a parking lot drinking beer when a new laborer asked Larry about the accident.  Larry went off on the kid.  I mean what the Hell, they looked more like toes than my toes.  Larry was on his feet shouting that they were not his toes.  The kid looked horrified.  And then Larry looked straight at me.  So I asked Larry,  "Okay Larry if those are not your toes....   who's toes are they?"  Even Larry had to laugh.


----------

